
The Poor Man’s Air Force? Rebel Drones Attack Russia’s Airbase in Syria - dave446
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/mena/2018/01/12/the_poor_mans_airforce/
======
jacksmith21006
This is what most scares me in the US for a terrorist attack on a school or
similar. This is just way too easy to build today.

